# Now Fully insured



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Jayne for your help yesterday with my GOODS IN TRANSIT and LIABILITY insurance.
I called yesterday and documentation arrived today that to me adds up to an excellent service and having checked through the documentation it is obvious that on top of the top rate service I also have top rate cover at a really competitive price.

Thanks all at COVERSURE for a superb service and product.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, glad we could help. 

I'll pass your thanks on to Jayne.


----------

